# Chinese Wristwatch



## cp-easylife (Oct 19, 2012)

Which kinds of Chinese wristwatch brand do you know?

Traditional brands, like Sea Gull, Shanghai, are famous all around the world, these old handicraft has been inherited since 1955. However, any other Chinese brands also sprung up around the Asia, take FIYTA as an example, based on the exquisite handicraft, taking advantage of high-technology, FIYTA has been providing Space Watch for Chinese astronauts, since 2005.

This year, the famous "Shenzhou IX" took 2 men and 1 lady to the space, who worn FIYTA newest space watches flying in the incredible space. During the Nov, FIYTA send the 2012 newest Space Watch, value of $2210, to the fans all around the world for free


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd never heard of FIYTA so I felt compelled to google them. The Spacemaster is very interesting. Any idea how much they are? They've not even hit eBay yet...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Somewhat slightly disguised S * * M ? Although it looks a bit Speedy :lol:


----------



## cp-easylife (Oct 19, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> I'd never heard of FIYTA so I felt compelled to google them. The Spacemaster is very interesting. Any idea how much they are? They've not even hit eBay yet...


You can search it on FIYTA



mel said:


> Somewhat slightly disguised S * * M ? Although it looks a bit Speedy :lol:


Oh dear, it is really nice, I have one piece, it is 236g.The price was 15920HKD when I bought it in Hong Kong, it was said that the Chinese astronauts worn the same one. On FIYTA Facebook page, it shows $2210.


----------



## cp-easylife (Oct 19, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> I'd never heard of FIYTA so I felt compelled to google them. The Spacemaster is very interesting. Any idea how much they are? They've not even hit eBay yet...


Oh dear, it is really nice, I have one piece, it is 236g.The price was 15920HKD when I bought it in Hong Kong, it was said that the Chinese astronauts worn the same one. On FIYTA Facebook page, it shows $2210. However, I do not know its price in UK.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

They look like they make some nice watches.

Like the look of this. And the price.


----------



## cp-easylife (Oct 19, 2012)

PilotWatchLover said:


> They look like they make some nice watches.
> 
> Like the look of this. And the price.


 :thumbup: Yes, some of FIYTA's watches are very beautiful, but I have never seen this watch before, where did you find this picture? How much is this beautiful time piece?


----------



## watch killer (Apr 1, 2013)

FIYTA is the most famous watchs band in China. :big_boss: :big_boss: :big_boss:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

What's the going rate generally in GBP then?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

omega money, now that was a shock but nice looking tho


----------

